# Freifahrt-Eifel /// Neues Tourenportal /// 400km MTB Routen



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2015)

In der Bike-Bravo fiel mir kürzlich einen Annonce auf von "Freifahrt-Eifel" einem neuen Tourenportal für MTB Ruten im Kreis Euskirchen und Düren. Ein 400km langes Streckennatz wurde angepriesen. Heute hab ich dann das erste mal auf die Webseite geschaut.

http://www.freifahrt-eifel.de

Und ? ............. genau wie ich es eigentlich erwartet hatte !

Ich stellte mir schon nach 5 Minuten die Frage: Wer oder was plant diese Routen,hat diese Touren geplant ? Und vor allem für wen ?

Beispiel: Die Tour _"Trailartisten"_ wird folgender massen angepriessen: _"Diese Route hat den höchsten Trail-Anteil und ist auch für geübte Mountainbiker anspruchsvoll_". Aha, hab ich mir also mal genauer angeschaut. Singeltrail ? Wo denn ? Ah da is ja einer. Da ich mich selber in der Gegend gut auskenne und auch wirklich ein Bild vor Augen habe kam ich auf satte 1,5% Trailanteil ! Wahnsinn oder? 
Also Singletrail ! Nich irgendwelche abgerockten Feldwege sondern wirklich Wege die nur einspurig befahrbar sind.

Und genau so zieht sich das durchs ganze Tourenportal. Da fragte ich mich sowieso wenn eine Tour mit30km / 700hm und genau einem S0 Singletrail als "schwierig" gilt für wen das ganze konzipiert ist. Für mich steht schon fest das man bei der Planung grundsätzlich von"Einsteigern" ausgegangen ist.Wirkliche Könner wie ich sie kennen gelernt habe die reissen sowas vor dem Frühstück ab. Wenn sie denn überhaupt lust haben auf solch eine trailarme Strecke.

Ich will nicht alles schlecht redenbinja schon überregional als"Nörgelspitte" bekannt. Super wenn man sich gedanken macht und was für Biker auf die Beine stellt, aber hier ist leider auch wiedermal meiner MEinung nach vollkommen an der Zielgruppe vorbei gepalnt worden. Wir sind nicht der 0815 Biker der bei deim Radaktionstag im Ahrtal am Start ist.MTB ist vielfältig und dazu gehört meiner Meinung auch der Trail der einen fahrtechnisch an die Grenzen bringt. Konditionell ist das schnell gemacht packt man nur genug Uphill rein, aber fahrtechnisch ?

Schade jedenfalls wie die Kohle wiedermal verballert wurden, denn ich denke das Ergebnis ist die ankündigung dieses Projektes: http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/loka...aechst-400-kilometer-durch-die-eifel-1.756186

Und hoffentich nur wird das uns nicht mal zur Stolperfalle. Ich bete jetzt schon das ich niemals auf einem Trail darauf hingewiesen werde das man sich nur auf dem offiziellen Streckennetz bewegen darf und man habe ja jetzt auch nen tollen MTB Park. Hoffentlich passiert das nie, den das wird der Tag sein an dem ich meine MTB's verkaufe !

Seh ich da wiedermal zu schwarz ?


----------



## mw.dd (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, was ihr MTBler immer habt.
Immerhin wurden mindestens 10.000€ für Schilder, Website und einen Marketingexperten zur Verfügung gestellt. Außerdem werden noch ein paar "Fachjournalisten" herbeigelotst, die für freie Kost und Logis einen tollen Reisebericht schreiben. Wozu dann noch Trails? Viel zu gefährlich...
</Ironie off>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (3. Dezember 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Seh ich da wiedermal zu schwarz ?


Nein, überhaupt nicht  Denn neben dem





> Amt für Kreisentwicklung und -straßen der Kreisverwaltung


haben die Forsten und die Holzmafia _mit Sicherheit_ 


> „Alle Strecken des Wegenetzes werden auf bereits vorhandenen Wegen ausgewiesen“, *betonte* Anne Schüssler. Die Planungen seien bereits zum fünften Mal überarbeitet worden, nachdem *viele „Optimierungshinweise“ unter anderem von der Unteren Landschaftsbehörde, dem Eifelverein, dem Nationalpark und den Naturschutzverbänden kamen*.


mit Hand angelegt. Bzw. Alle - außer Mountainbiker! Die sollen auch weiterhin außen vor bleiben





> „Wir erhoffen uns von der Ausweisung der Strecken auch eine Bündelung und Lenkungsfunktion“,
> erklärte sie. „Sensible Bereiche sollen so entlastet werden.“


So werden faktisch Mountaimbiker entmündigt und am Gängelband geführt und das
geltende Waldgesetz "elegant" umgangen 


> In „langfristigen Kooperationen“ mit Vereinen und Radsportlern
> *soll die Kontrolle des Streckennetzes gesichert werden*.


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Dezember 2015)

Hab mir die runde auch mal angeschaut .. würde sage toll an den trails vorbei geplant....


----------



## 4mate (3. Dezember 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Hab mir die runde auch mal angeschaut .. würde sage toll an den trails vorbei geplant....


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt,das Bild sagt eigentlich auch schon alles !


----------



## Trekki (3. Dezember 2015)

Die haben doch nicht nur das eine Bild.


----------



## 4mate (3. Dezember 2015)

Nicht zu fassen  Da werden ganz ungeniert Mountainbiker für dumm verkauft


----------



## mw.dd (4. Dezember 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Da werden ganz ungeniert Mountainbiker für dumm verkauft



...wie fast überall in DE, wo es solche Streckennetze gibt.


----------



## on any sunday (4. Dezember 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Und ? ............. genau wie ich es eigentlich erwartet hatte !
> 
> Ich stellte mir schon nach 5 Minuten die Frage: Wer oder was plant diese Routen,hat diese Touren geplant ? Und vor allem für wen ?



Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage einfach für die Mehrheit der MTBler. Du, ich, und ein paar uns bekannte Gestalten mögen die Strecken nicht so prickelnd finden, weil wir uns auskennen und halt lieber die Trails etc. fahren. Nach meiner Erfahrung befinden wir uns aber in der Minderheit.

Sei doch froh, das z.B. die Touren Rund um Nideggen oder am Krawutschke Turm auf "harmlosen" Wegen verlaufen. Sonst würde die "Kassandra aus Kommern" wieder ihr Wehklagen anstimmen, ob der Invasion von "Aussereiflern" die die heilige Erde der Eifel beschmutzen. 



schraeg schrieb:


> Und hoffentich nur wird das uns nicht mal zur Stolperfalle. Ich bete jetzt schon das ich niemals auf einem Trail darauf hingewiesen werde das man sich nur auf dem offiziellen Streckennetz bewegen darf und man habe ja jetzt auch nen tollen MTB Park. Hoffentlich passiert das nie, den das wird der Tag sein an dem ich meine MTB's verkaufe !



Ok, das Argument lasse ich gelten, dürfte aber relativ unwahrscheinlich sein, dass das mal auf uns zukommt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2015)

Sage niemals nie ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derAndre (4. Dezember 2015)

Für Leute wie uns wurde der Hürtgenwald Bikepark gebaut. Das Geld ist also quasi in die beiden äußeren Enden einer Sportart geflossen. Zu einen die Waldautobahnkilometerfressen und die Suicid gefährdenten Bergab Ritter.

Aus meiner Sicht ist das Geld recht gut angelegt. Die Massen an (E-MTB)Wochenendfahrern bleiben von unseren Trails fern, die eh nicht zu kontrolieren und organisieren sind und es ist der beste Bikepark im Umkreis dabei raus gekommen. Nichts desto trotz wäre es schön wenn auch mal was für die anderen dazwischen entstehen würde. In der Eifel gibt es den Trailpark Vulkaneifel aber ich bin noch nicht da gewesen. In England gibt es die Trailcenter. Das könnte man sich als Vorbild nehmen. Perfekte Beispiele!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2015)

derAndre schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist das Geld recht gut angelegt. Die Massen an (E-MTB)Wochenendfahrern bleiben von unseren Trails fern




Ok, du hast anscheinend noch nicht wirklich viel ausserhalb des Bikeparks in der Gegend gesehen oder?

Massen an E-Bikern ? Die gibts hier höchstens auf den Uferwegen des Rursees,ansonsten sind nicht wirklich vile  Leute mit E-Bikes auf Trails unterwegs, zumindest ist mirnoch nie einer begegnet. Find ich schon recht eingeschränkte Sichtweise. Aber gut is deine Meinung.

Trailpark Vulkaneifel ist ähnlich abernicht ganz so "trailarm".Gibt da hier und da ganz nette Trails aber auch bei weitem nicht das was viele suchen, und der hält sich auch fern von den Spots wo's wirklich interessant ist sowie freifahrt-eifel auch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (4. Dezember 2015)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage einfach für die Mehrheit der MTBler. Du, ich, und ein paar uns bekannte Gestalten mögen die Strecken nicht so prickelnd finden, weil wir uns auskennen und halt lieber die Trails etc. fahren. Nach meiner Erfahrung befinden wir uns aber in der Minderheit.
> 
> Sei doch froh, das z.B. die Touren Rund um Nideggen oder am Krawutschke Turm auf "harmlosen" Wegen verlaufen. Sonst würde die "Kassandra aus Kommern" wieder ihr Wehklagen anstimmen, ob der Invasion von "Aussereiflern" die die heilige Erde der Eifel beschmutzen



Jo das kann natürlich auch sein.Hab ich früher auch immer wieder bei diesen Radrebellen Veranstaltungen festgestellt was die meisten sich einen Ast gefreut hatten wenn si emalmehr wie einen S0 Trail in der Tour hatten. Das Konzept läuft ja immer noch. Aber auch wenn ich in der Minderheit bin, auch die will beachtet werden.

Und was das Wehklagen angeht: sind es denn nicht immer die Minderheiten die den meisten radau machen


----------



## derAndre (4. Dezember 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ok, du hast anscheinend noch nicht wirklich viel ausserhalb des Bikeparks in der Gegend gesehen oder?
> 
> Massen an E-Bikern ? Die gibts hier höchstens auf den Uferwegen des Rursees,ansonsten sind nicht wirklich vile  Leute mit E-Bikes auf Trails unterwegs, zumindest ist mirnoch nie einer begegnet. Find ich schon recht eingeschränkte Sichtweise. Aber gut is deine Meinung.


Das war, wie so oft bei mir, leicht überspitzt geschrieben. Irgendwie muss ich mich daran gewöhnen, dass das online nicht funktioniert. Aber Du hast recht, ich kenne die Gegend kaum bis gar nicht. Wie Sunday ja schon angemerkt hat, ist die Zielgruppe der Waldautobahnnutzer größer als wir wahr haben wollen und für die ist das Streckennetz gedacht. Und um ehrlich zu sein, was ich so am Wochenende sehe, wäre es aus meiner Sicht fahrlässigh die meisten davon auch nur über den einfacsten S1 Trail zu leiten - unabhängig ob hilfsmotorisiert oder nicht. Meine Erfahrungen mit Trails hier in der Gegend die - wie auch immer - öffentlich werden sind ziemlich schlecht. Was natürlich an der Bevölkerungsdichte des Gebiets liegt. Dementsprechend froh wäre ich wenn es sowas hier in der Gegend gäbe, wenn meine lieblingstrails dort nicht erscheinen.

Wie gesagt, es ist schade das das Geld nicht "breiter" verwendet wird/wurde. Die Trail Center auf der Insel sind wirklich gute Beispiele. Damit könnte man aus meiner Sicht die meisten MTBler erreichen. Da aber fließt unheimlich viel ehrenamtliche Arbeit aus der Community ein. Ohne die geht es nicht. Alein schon weil sonst die entsprechende Kompetenz fehlt.


----------



## mw.dd (5. Dezember 2015)

derAndre schrieb:


> Die Trail Center auf der Insel sind wirklich gute Beispiele. Damit könnte man aus meiner Sicht die meisten MTBler erreichen. Da aber fließt unheimlich viel ehrenamtliche Arbeit aus der Community ein. Ohne die geht es nicht. Alein schon weil sonst die entsprechende Kompetenz fehlt.



Für Kielder (Nordostengland) habe ich mal Zahlen gehört. Da sind über 10 Jahre um die 2 Millionen Euro verbuddelt worden, und es lässt sich belegen, das die gut angelegt sind; das Geld kommt durch die Gäste wieder rein - obwohl das Befahren kostenlos ist.
Bauen tut auch mal ein Klub aus Newcastle, das meiste machen aber bezahlte Profis.


----------



## Enrgy (5. Dezember 2015)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hoffentlich passiert das nie, den das wird der Tag sein an dem ich meine MTB's verkaufe !



versprochen? 


ps: sei doch froh, daß diese tourenportale nicht die kronjuwelen schraeg´scher trails beinhalten. solange die massen an den guten stellen vorbeigeleitet werden, ist doch alles in butter. schlimmer sind die veröffentlichungen zum runterladen in den gps-portalen oder auf den privaten homepages. gut, daß mir das alles inzwischen sowas von am ar$ch vorbei geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (11. Dezember 2015)

Fazit: Wir suchen weiter unsere Trails selbst und fahren sie, ohne das groß anzuprankern. Dann gibt es auch keinen Ärger. Die MTB-Touristen aus anderen Gegenden werden durch solche Portale weiterhin auf Trailpark, Bikepark und ausgewiesene Strecken gelenkt. Dann sind die Tourismusbehörden bestimmt zufrieden und wir Locals haben unsere Ruhe.  Wenn ich mal einen Anfall zum Kilometerfressen habe, dann fahre ich zum Frühstück so ne Top-Tour aus dem Streckennetz ab. 
Also weiterhin alles in Butter!


----------



## mw.dd (11. Dezember 2015)

jmr-biking schrieb:


> Die MTB-Touristen aus anderen Gegenden werden durch solche Portale weiterhin auf Trailpark, Bikepark und ausgewiesene Strecken gelenkt.



Nö. Die fahren einfach woanders hin oder suchen sich wie bisher schon ihren Weg mit Karten oder GPS-Gerät und Tourenportalen.
Und die Mühe um die Beschilderung von Waldautobahnen war umsonst...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe bisher noch kein offizielles Streckennetz, mit Aussnahme der im Pfälzerwald (und davon auch nur die prämierte Tour #4), als ein für Mountainbike spezifisches Fahrgebiet erFAHREN. 
Bei diesem "Freifahrt-Eifel" und insbesondere die Waldautobahnen rund um Bad Münstereifel wird m.M. der Name "Mountainbiking" in eine Verunglimpfung geführt, indem man auf langweilige Waldautobahnen und sogar Aspahltstrecken geführt wird. 
Für die Mutti, dem Wochenendpapafreizeitradler oder einfach zum Grundlagentraining im Winter mal ganz schön, aber ich denke das wir etablierten Fahrer einen anderen Anspruch und Verständnis für diesen Sport haben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. Dezember 2015)

*Streckentest: Saubermann*

Heuer hab ich mal eine derer Routen unter die Stollen genommen. Gewählt hab ich die Tour "Saubermann" da sie fast direkt vor der Haustüre vorbei geht. Eines vorab: die gesamte Tour war nicht gekennzeichnet, von daher gehe ich davon aus das sich das ganze bisher an GPS nutzer wendet. Auf der ganzen Tour gibt es ca.300m Singletrail, der Rest besteht aus überwiegend geteerten Wirschaftswegen und einige wenige Kilometer Feldwege / Forstautobahn. Was das allerdings mit MTB zu tun haben soll weiss ich nicht. Die Runde kann man auch locker mit einem normalen Fahrrad fahren. Naja egal, soll ja für Einsteiger geeignet sein, das ist sie zumindest vom fahrtechnischen Anspruch. Der liegt irgendwo bei S-5 oder so. Konditionell wird die Runde den blutigen Anfänger sicherlich auch an die Grenzen bringen, der Hubbel bei Lorbach und am Ende des Königsfelder Tals hinauf nach Keldenich sind jetzt keine brecher, ich denke aber das hier der Einsteiger ans fluchen kommt.

Hier das einzigste Stück SIngletrail auf 34km:





Von wegen Matschfrei wie in der Beschreibung des "Saubermanns"
So sah das Bike nach gerade mal 5km aus





Bei Bergheim quäle ich mich über dan Radweg. Es juckt mich wie blöd, ich leide an Asphaltallergie.
Es tut mir in der Seele weh denn ich weis auf der anderen Seite der Strasse gibt es zumindest eine Forstautobahn





Das herrliche Feytal reisst ein wenig raus. Landschaftlich is das immer toll hier !





Ebenso das Königsfelder Tal, aber auch hier gabs mächtig Prappe. Das Motto "Saubermann" will so ganz und gar nich passen heute !






Von Keldenich hinab nach Sötenich wird's nochmal ein klein wenig geschmeidig.
Es geht durch den Busch. Viel Wald findet man nicht auf der Tour. Leider wars schon recht dunkel





Letztlich taugt die Runde wirklich nur für den Einsteiger der nicht gerade konditionell zu schwach ist.
Der "handelsübliche" Mountainbiker wird hier nicht glücklich !


----------



## Trekki (17. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Tourenbericht. Der macht zwar so nicht sehr laune aufs nachfahren aber die Runde hat offensichtlich noch potential nach oben.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2015)

Joha das stimmt, aber wenn ich mir angucke was da links und rechts daneben an Trails ist kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen das es sehr problematisch gewesen wäre diese für ein solches Projekt genehmigen zu lassen


----------



## aceofspades (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich war auch schon mal im Trail Park Vulkaneifel  - genau die selbe Geschichte  - Tour schön an den Trails vorbei auf den Waldwegen  - aber die Homepage ist wirklich  top  - da geben die Jungs alles


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2015)

Und der Trailpark is auch weitestgehenst gut ausgeschildert


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Dezember 2015)

aceofspades schrieb:


> Ich war auch schon mal im Trail Park Vulkaneifel - genau die selbe Geschichte - Tour schön an den Trails vorbei auf den Waldwegen - aber die Homepage ist wirklich top - da geben die Jungs alles


Oh, danke! Das war jetzt ein wichtiger Hinweis! 
Wollte nämlich mich dort demnächst mal einquartieren und die Routen abfahren. Dann schenke ich mir das mal lieber ...


----------



## supasini (18. Dezember 2015)

doch, ist super: einfach die Beschilderung als Hinweis nehmen "nicht-MTB-tauglich", dann passt es.
In der Gegend wie an vielen anderen Orten der Eifel ist die beste Beschilderung oft der Eifelvereinswanderweg: der führt nämlich über die interessantesten Strecken (incl. der modernen Steige: Eifelsteig, Ahrsteig) - alles recht schick, wenn man sich nicht so auskennt.
Ebenfalls geeignet sind teilweise lokale Rundwanderwege, einfach mal in den Wanderforen suchen, was für Wanderer insterssant ist ist es meist auch für MTBler. Dann immer ein Lächeln auf die Lippen, nen Finger an die Bremse und die Trail-Rules in Hirn und Hand (zum verteilen an "Sie wissen aber schon ,dass Sie hier nicht fahren dürfen!"-Menschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Dezember 2015)

BlackKnight29 schrieb:


> Wollte nämlich mich dort demnächst mal einquartieren und die Routen abfahren. Dann schenke ich mir das mal lieber



Wobei die Gegend schon das ein oder andere hergibt, is halt wie bei uns nur andere Gegend.

http://www.hubert-im-netz.blogspot.de/2012/08/dreckiger-koter-ritt-auf-dem-vulkan.html


----------



## BlackKnight29 (18. Dezember 2015)

Yo.., wollte eben mit den offiziellen Tracks der Jungs einen Einstieg finden.
Leider stellte sich dies, wie die meisten kommerziell betriebenen Parks, nur als Wochenend-Gelegenheits-Tata-Toürchenfahrer heraus. Eben nichts für Mountainbiker!
Zum Glück gibt es ja genügend Alternativen


----------



## AC-Stef (25. Mai 2016)

Ahja hab die Schlossrunde mal getestet 





da gibts diese 200m Unterholzweg als Trail zusehen .

Trotz der fielen schlechten Erfahrungen wage ich demnächst doch mal einen Ausflug auf die Freifahrt Empfehlung in Nideggen

Gruß Stef


----------



## Deleted 30320 (25. Mai 2016)

Du stehst wohl auf selbstgeisselung


----------



## AC-Stef (25. Mai 2016)

Ich fahr mit dem Holland Rad meiner Frau


----------



## BlackKnight29 (25. Mai 2016)

200m Trail - Wow 
Wenn Du schon in Nideggen bist, folge nicht den Routen der Freifahrt sondern gehe den dortigen verwurzelten und verblockten Singletrails nach. Gibt es jede Menge davon! Viel Spaß


----------



## aceofspades (27. Mai 2016)

Gott sei dank gibt es ja noch den Trailpark Vulkaneifel - da kann man sich noch so richt auf garantiert traifreien Feldwegen austoben


----------



## Jekyll1000 (27. Mai 2016)

Mit den sog. "MTB-Touren-Portalen" habe ich auch schon jahrelange Erfahrungen. Die Touren die dort angeboten werden sind idR für die Füße.
Ich nutze diese eigentlich nur zur groben Orientierung und schaue dann nach Touren bei www.gps-tour.info oder www.gpsies.com
Schade ist es nur um das viele Steuergeld, was verschwendet wird. Wenn wenigsten die lokalen Radsportclubs, der ADFC und die DIMB in die Planungen eingebunden würden, dann gäbe es wenistens eine Chance ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen. Aber das ist wahrscheinlich überhaupt nicht gewünscht ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Mai 2016)

Oder das sind einfach nur ganz gute Ideen, mehr E-Biker von den Trails fernzuhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (28. Mai 2016)

E-Biker(in) auf dem Trail http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...len.2adf8029-0867-4d26-a7c0-f9416b10aa2c.html


----------



## Reen272 (28. Mai 2016)

Da haben die aber das größte Gegengewicht genommen was sie kriegen konnten ^^


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2016)

http://www.ksta.de/region/euskirche...ainbikestrecken-quer-durch-die-eifel-24213210

Die 770.000€ hätte man besser in Kinderspielplätze oder Jugendheime investiert.
Das wäre 100mal sinvoller also solche öden Strecken die eh nie richtig genutzt werden


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Juni 2016)

Lass doch die Wochenendgelegenheitsdauerbremsmountainbiker sich auf diesen Strecken austoben. So haben wir auf unseren geliebten und geheimen Pfaden von dem Volk unsere Ruhe ...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Juni 2016)

Haste mal den text genau gelesen ?



> Für Poth sind die neuen Strecken auch ein Beitrag zum Umwelt- und Naturschutz: Es gehe es nicht querfeldein und der Nationalpark sei ausgelassen worden



Nähert sich immer mehr der Theorie das wir demnächst auf diese Strecken verbannt werden


----------



## BlackKnight29 (13. Juni 2016)

Jaja ..., das ewige Thema des "bösen umweltfeindlichen Mountainbikers". Langsam wird es langweilig ...
Es gibt doch noch genügend freie Wege, man muss sie nur kennen! Und uns von diesen vollständig auf die "zertifizierten" Waldautobahn zu verbannen, stelle ich mir sehr aufwendig vor überall Verbotsschilder aufzustellen (immerhin leben wir ja im (Verbots-)Deutschland). Das steht doch in keinem Verhältnis zum Beitrag des Umwelt- und Naurschutzes, was letztlich in meinen Augen sowieso nur ein Ablenkungsmanöver auf ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz ist.
Das eigentliche Problem ist ein anderes: Sollen die lieber mal die vielen vielen Harvester und anderen Baumrodungsmaschinen aus den deutschen Wäldern verjagen! Die machen zum Teil ja auch die freigegebenen Strecken kaputt. Aber an die Forstwirtschaft traut sich ja keiner dran. Allein schon aus politschen und wirtschaftlichen Gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rallleb (13. Juni 2016)

schraeg schrieb:


> http://www.ksta.de/region/euskirche...ainbikestrecken-quer-durch-die-eifel-24213210
> 
> Die 770.000€ hätte man besser in Kinderspielplätze oder Jugendheime investiert.
> Das wäre 100mal sinvoller also solche öden Strecken die eh nie richtig genutzt werden


 770000€ für ein paar Schilder...unfassbar,wer hat sich denn da wieder alles die Tasche voll gemacht


----------



## mw.dd (14. Juni 2016)

rallleb schrieb:


> ,wer hat sich denn da wieder alles die Tasche voll gemacht



Das ist letzten Endes der Sinn solcher "Konzepte".


----------



## rlrider (14. Juni 2016)

Hoffentlich werden nun nicht unsere Trails für MTBler gesperrt da es ja jetzt ausgewiesene MTB-Strecken gibt. Ist ja jetzt schon sehr sensibel aber dann wird es zur Spießrutenfahrt!!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (21. Juni 2016)

Da wir MTBler die Natur ziemlich aktiv erleben, kann ich http://www.naturaktiverleben.de/ noch als Tipp geben... jedenfalls bin ich davon mal 2 nette Touren nachgefahren...


----------



## BlackKnight29 (21. Juni 2016)

Yepp, den Eifelbahnsteig kenne ich. Hat ein paar brauchbare Sektoren


----------



## Jekyll1000 (21. Juni 2016)

Gibt es denn für MTB empfehlenswerte Abschnitte auf dem Eifelbahnsteig ? Hatte mir das nämlich auch schon mal überlegt, weil ich am WE schon sehr weit von Bonn in Ri. Eifel komme mit meinem Jobticket.


----------



## AC-Stef (2. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Meine Eifelhelden !!!!

Ich bins mal wieder und hab ne Frage kennt ihr den Eifelcross der in der Bike war ???

http://www.bike-magazin.de/touren/deutschland/mtb-tour-durch-die-eifel/a2741.html

bin ja ein bisschen vorsichtig geworden wenns als MTB Strecke ausgewiesen ist 

Dank euch schon mal für eure Ratschläge oder Warnungen 

Gruß Stef  

PS.Herr Schraeg wir wollten uns auch mal zusammen raffen und mal ne Runde drehn


----------



## Deleted 30320 (2. Dezember 2016)

Der Herr @supasini kann Dir da bestimmt einiges zu erzählen. Er ist auch auf dem Bild zu sehen.
Ich bin das nicht alle komplett gefahren kenne nur Teilabschnitte. Sind ein paar schöne Trails dabei.
Denke das es zwischen Monschau und Prüm bis Bollendorf ein wenig "trailärmer" wird. Am  End müsste es aber nochmal gut rappeln
Was die "legalität" angeht denke ich das das schon passt,würde jetzt nicht Sonn/Feiertags am Hasselbach vorbei aber das kennste ja.

Ja genau wir haben noch was offen, können uns ja mal bei Zeiten zu nem Trailgemetztel in den Dutch Mountains treffen.


----------



## Chris1968 (22. März 2017)

Was Freifahrt-Eifel da anbietet ist in etwa das gleiche wie die MTB-Routen rund um Bad-Münstereifel. Wirklich absolut selten kommt da mal ein schöner Singeltrail zum Vorschein. Die Routen führen zum absoluten Großteil über breite Waldautobahnen.

Ich kann mir das nur so erklären, dass es der Anspruch war, möglichst einem breiten Publikum Trails zur Verfügung zu stellen, die auch mit wenig technischen Geschick zu meistern sind. So sind ja auch in erster Linie die Kilometer- und Höhenangaben dafür verantwortlich, in welche Schwierigkeitsklasse der Trail sortiert wird.

Das ist eigentlich sehr schade. Denn, einmal erfahrene und engagierte Biker vorausgesetzt, zeigt sich die Eifel grade in den kleinen, engeren und verwinkelten Trails am schönsten. Beispiel Eifelsteig und die Partnerwege: Das sind "Premiumrouten", die oft auf sehr interessanten Trails verlaufen. Daher baue ich gerne schon mal in meine Runden ein.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2017)

Mach das solange es noch erlaubt ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (22. März 2017)

Chris1968 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das nur so erklären, dass es der Anspruch war, möglichst einem breiten Publikum Trails zur Verfügung zu stellen, die auch mit wenig technischen Geschick zu meistern sind. So sind ja auch in erster Linie die Kilometer- und Höhenangaben dafür verantwortlich, in welche Schwierigkeitsklasse der Trail sortiert wird.



Meinst Du "Radwege" oder tatsächlich "Trails" im Sinn von schmaler, weitgehend naturlassener Weg?
Nicht weit von meiner Heimat im Erzgebirge gibt es nämlich auch ein Projekt, welches mal als "Stoneman Trail" bezeichnet wurde, obwohl es fast ausschließlich auf Waldautobahnen - teilweise sogar asphaltiert - verläuft.
Immerhin ist der Erfinder jetzt so ehrlich und zieht mit einer Präsentation "Zum Markterfolg ohne Singletrails" durch diverse Veranstaltungen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. März 2017)

Is wie der Wildnistrail bei uns im NP. Max.10% Trailanteil findet selbst der Wanderer da vor. Bei Freikarten Eifel wird es für 1% schon knapp.


----------



## BlackKnight29 (22. März 2017)

Ach wie gut das wir das im Spessart etwas gelassener sehen ...


----------



## Deleted 18539 (23. März 2017)

Hubi bekomm ich auch ne Freikarte Eifel ?


----------



## Chris1968 (23. März 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Meinst Du "Radwege" oder tatsächlich "Trails" im Sinn von schmaler, weitgehend naturlassener Weg?
> Nicht weit von meiner Heimat im Erzgebirge gibt es nämlich auch ein Projekt, welches mal als "Stoneman Trail" bezeichnet wurde, obwohl es fast ausschließlich auf Waldautobahnen - teilweise sogar asphaltiert - verläuft.
> Immerhin ist der Erfinder jetzt so ehrlich und zieht mit einer Präsentation "Zum Markterfolg ohne Singletrails" durch diverse Veranstaltungen



Trail = Spur, Single Trail = Einspurig.
Tatsächlich sind es Wanderwege, die für die Trails genutzt werden, die dann auch entsprechend breit sind, weil es eben auch Forstwege sind.
Nur ein wirklich kleiner Anteil der Trails in Bad-Monstereifel und Freikarten Eifel ist wirklich "einspurig".


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. März 2017)

spitfire4 schrieb:


> Hubi bekomm ich auch ne Freikarte Eifel ?



Gibt's in Frankensteins Cafe in Bad Monstereifel


----------



## KervyN (10. April 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Der Herr @supasini kann Dir da bestimmt einiges zu erzählen. Er ist auch auf dem Bild zu sehen.
> Ich bin das nicht alle komplett gefahren kenne nur Teilabschnitte. Sind ein paar schöne Trails dabei.



Ich würde diesen Eifelcross gerne mal machen. Bevor jetzt irgendwer auf meine Fragen eingeht: Gibts n Thread zu dem Eifelcross?
Ist es sinnvoller sich einer geführten Tour anzuschließen (gibt ja das eine oder andere Angebot), oder sich da selber durchzuwühlen, bei den unterschiedlichen Hotels vorher anfragen und entsprechend alles planen?
Würde sowas auch sehr ungerne alleine machen 

Wieviel Zeit sollte man da einplanen wenn man durchschnittlich fit ist? 4 Tage? Oder ist das auch in 3 Tagen schaffbar, wenn man etwas ambitionierter ran geht?

Was sagt Ihr euren Lebenspartnern die nicht mitwollen? "Hey Schatz, Ich mach n Eifelcross, kommst du mich in 4 Tagen in Trier abholen?"


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Gibts n Thread zu dem Eifelcross


Nicht das ich wüsste, aber mal Sufu betätigen da findet man auch einiges




KervyN schrieb:


> Ist es sinnvoller sich einer geführten Tour anzuschließen (gibt ja das eine oder andere Angebot), oder sich da selber durchzuwühlen


Das ist Geschmacksache. Ich pers. würde sowas eher nicht geführt machen, komme ich mir immer vor wie son Herdentier
Vorteil ist das man sich weniger kümmern muss und das Gepäck transportiert bekommt




KervyN schrieb:


> bei den unterschiedlichen Hotels vorher anfragen und entsprechend alles planen?


Hab ich immer gemacht. Jenach dem wann du fahren willst und wie vielen ist das ratsam. Die Eifel ist auch manchmal nicht gerade übersäht mit Hotels, da muss man dann eher auf Pensionen gehen.




KervyN schrieb:


> Würde sowas auch sehr ungerne alleine machen


Wenn du keine Gruppe hast mit denen du das machen kannst / möchtest bietet es sich wiederum an sowas geführt zu buchen.




KervyN schrieb:


> Wieviel Zeit sollte man da einplanen wenn man durchschnittlich fit ist? 4 Tage? Oder ist das auch in 3 Tagen schaffbar, wenn man etwas ambitionierter ran geht


Kommt auf die Strecke an. Denke so wie in der Bike beschrieben passt das, sehr fitte können vielleicht nen Tag sparen.
Hab mal von zwei gelesen die den Eifelsteig an zwei Tagen gemacht haben. Kommt auch drauf an welche Strecke.
Ich bin bisher immer 3 tage gefahren das waren dann immer so um die 250km / 4000hm




KervyN schrieb:


> Was sagt Ihr euren Lebenspartnern die nicht mitwollen? "Hey Schatz, Ich mach n Eifelcross, kommst du mich in 4 Tagen in Trier abholen?



Nicht mit wollen ist gut umschrieben  Hab das mit meienr Frau auch in etwa schonmal gemacht, war dann halt ne 2 tage Rundtour mit weniger hm und nicht so schweren Trails. Macht auch Spass. Gepäck hab ich dann bisschen mehr geschliffen. Generell immer mit "offenen Karten" spielen, halbgare Aussagen sind nicht sinnvoll.

Hier findets du Infos über die EifelX die ich bisher gemacht habe.
2010
2012
2013
2015-E1
2015-E2
2015-E3


----------



## delphi1507 (10. April 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Würde sowas auch sehr ungerne alleine machen



Interesse wäre vorhanden [emoji15]. Die Frage ist nur ob ich das zur Zeit zuhause durch bekommen würde. Allerdings wären mit Hotels/Pensionen zu wieder, wenn ich das fahren würde dann als Bikepacking Tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KervyN (10. April 2017)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Interesse wäre vorhanden [emoji15]. Die Frage ist nur ob ich das zur Zeit zuhause durch bekommen würde. Allerdings wären mit Hotels/Pensionen zu wieder, wenn ich das fahren würde dann als Bikepacking Tour.


Mit Zelt im Wald? Das wäre mir dann doch n bisschen zu viel Natur


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. April 2017)

Jedes Hotel hat auch nen Garten wo man ein Zelt aufschlagen könnte


----------



## delphi1507 (10. April 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Mit Zelt im Wald? Das wäre mir dann doch n bisschen zu viel Natur


Sowas macht man doch nicht  ich mag bei solchen Aktionen aber sowas nicht durchplanen, da braucht du nur Mal nen schlechten Tag oder den Defektteufel haben und du schaffst die geplante Etappe nicht und dann? Oder es gefällt dir irgendwo so gut das du dort bleiben möchtest...


----------



## Trekki (11. April 2017)

KervyN schrieb:


> Wieviel Zeit sollte man da einplanen wenn man durchschnittlich fit ist? 4 Tage? Oder ist das auch in 3 Tagen schaffbar, wenn man etwas ambitionierter ran geht?


Was ist durchschnittlich fit? Sind 120km / 2500Höhenmeter am Tag utopisch, machbar oder etwas für gemütlich Frühstücken und dann losrollen? Die Fittness-Spannweite der KBUler ist sehr groß, einen Durchschnitt hier zu finden ist schwierig.

Mit den Eckwerten 120km/2500Hm kommst Du auf Wanderwegen von Bonn bis zur Mosel (beliebiges Ziel zwischen Koblenz und Wittlich). Also einmal quer durch mit nur wenig Asphalt. Ist dann eine 1-Tages Tour. Von Bonn nach Trier auf Wanderwegen ist schon etwas mehr.


----------



## KervyN (11. April 2017)

Also ich hatte am Wochenende eine Tour mit knapp 50km und 900hm. Nach ner ordentlichen Mittagspause wäre ich bestimmt auch noch mal 40km und 500hm weit gekommen. Dann wäre aber wirklich wirklich wirklich Ende gewesen. Auch vom Hintern her.

Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Aktuell Utopisch, vielleicht in 4-5 Monaten.


----------



## AC-Stef (11. April 2017)

Hatte das mit dem Cross auch schon mal ins Auge gefasst , die Höhenmeterangabe ist aber schon heftig .
Gestern mal 108 km 1130 hm gebraucht hab ich dafür 7:10 war ein guter Mix aus allen Wegen 
Ich würde 4 Tage in Betracht ziehen gibt ja auch Berichte von Bikern die das mal gemacht haben inklusive Unterkünften. ob man in einem Zelt wirklich so gut entspannen kann das man am nächsten Tag wieder Top Fit zum biken ist 

Gruß Stef 

Ps. werd in Naher Zukunft mal ein STück der Strecke testen , da ich keine Lust auf Waldautobahnen Marathon habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. April 2017)

Also bei den bisherigen EifelX habe ich immer Tagesetappen zwischen 60-80km und zwischen 1200-1800hm geplant
Man hat ja quasi den ganzen tag Zeit und kann ein entspanntes Tempo anschlagen. Dabei habe ich auch immer versucht zwischen A und B so viele Trails einzubauen wie geht und es verträglich ist. Konditionell ist so eine Tagesetappe je nach Geläuf mit 1800hm schon für Fortgeschrittene bzw. anspruchsvoll. Aber es ist wie @Trekki schon sagt schwer zu bezeichnen was nun Konditionell schwer oder leicht ist.
Was für @Trekki noch leicht ist da ist manch anderer schon am Limit. Letztendlich bleibt nur mit gesundem Menschenverstand eine realistische Selbsteinschätzung aufgrund der gefahrenen Touren zu treffen.

Für @KervyN könnten Tagesetappen zwischen 50-70km mit 1000-1300hm passen. Mehr würde ich da erstmal nicht machen.
Das hier würde wahrscheinlich ganz gut passen: https://www.mtb-xpert.de/eifel/mtermin/tour_eifel_eifelcross
Da hättest du auch die Möglichkeit dich auf eine leichtere Variante fallen zu lassen falls dir der Tag zu heftig wird.

Für dieses Jahr ist bei mir die Planung was Mehrtagesevents angeht durch, aber ich überleg mir mal ob man sowas vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal als DIMB Veranstaltung anbietet.


----------



## Trekki (11. April 2017)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> die Höhenmeterangabe ist aber schon heftig


Einen Eifel-X (also vom KBU Raum startend) wird unter 2000Hm nicht zu schaffen sein.

Übernachten ist aber eigendlich kein Problem, eine Pension o.ä. wird immer zu finden sein. Die Tour muss halt entweder danach geplant werden oder spontan Google bemühen und 10..20km Umweg in Kauf nehmen um eine Übernachtung in einer Pension zu bekommen. Übernachtung im Zelt oder draußen würde ich nicht machen, dafür fühle ich mich zu alt.


----------



## KervyN (11. April 2017)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...Übernachtung im Zelt oder draußen würde ich nicht machen, dafür fühle ich mich zu alt.


Danke


----------

